# Allen/Hex screwdriver bits?



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find metric hex screwdriver bits? I have a ratcheting screwdriver with interchangeable bits, but can't find metric hex bits anywhere. I saw a Dewalt SAE set at Lowe's and on Amazon, but that's about it.

You'd think these would be pretty common (at least SAE ones anyway). I see hex head bolts used far more than torx and the square whatever it's called stuff, yet those are pretty much always included in sets and hex aren't.

I'm a bit baffled by it, if you can't tell. I hate using regular Allen wrenches and my multi-tool type Allen set. The wrenches don't fit right in my hands, and the multi-sets piss me off even more.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sears has a whole kit that has metric bits, not sure if you can buy them separate. It has 3mm, 4mm, 5mm, 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 10mm bits in the kit for $20.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

PEDRO'S USA - Total Bicycle Care | Hex Bit Set


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Buy.com - 100 Pcs. Professional Screwdriver Bit Set

Those are surprisingly good.. bought them from a tool truck for automotive work, a lot of guys in the shop had them. They're comparable to much more expensive bits, and it covers everything you'd ever need.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, guys. Much appreciated. Don't know why I didn't think of Sears, as it's on my normal commute route. I'll drop in and see what they've got, as I'd rather see something in the flesh that order online. Growing up in my father's auto shop has made me a little particular when it comes to tools. I don't need stuff that's on his level of needs, but I don't want stuff that's garbage. Not that I think anything you guys linked to is garbage by any means.

While I'm at it, maybe I'll look into a tool chest too. I'm outgrowing my rolling Stanley toolbox, and Sears usually has some decent sales around Father's Day. Always wanted one.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was at Walmart today and noticed that they had a Stanley driver set that included the same hex bits as the Craftsman set, just FYI. It was like $12 or something.


----------



## speed97 (Jul 5, 2012)

when i work with hex keys i like to use either T handles 
www(dot)harborfreight(dot)com/18-piece-t-handle-ball-point-and-hex-key-wrench-set-96645.html]18 Piece T-Handle Ball Point and Hex Key Wrench Set
or the hex keys that fit on a ratchet 
www(dot)harborfreight(dot)com/6-piece-38-drive-metric-hex-bit-socket-set-67891.html]6 Piece 3/8" Drive Metric Hex Bit Socket Set
but the only place you are probably going to find bit for a screw driver is in a large combo kit pack.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Buy.com - 100 Pcs. Professional Screwdriver Bit Set
> 
> Those are surprisingly good.. bought them from a tool truck for automotive work, a lot of guys in the shop had them. They're comparable to much more expensive bits, and it covers everything you'd ever need.


Edit: Found it on Walmart, and confirmed it's got a ton of stuff! No 10mm bit though. Wonder why?


----------

